# Any Ball Fireman victory owners here?



## darknight (Jan 8, 2012)

Hi, i cant seems to find this model on the website. and not much discussion here. bt i do see him on slae at my local AD.
anyone knows y? and can share any wrist shot and review if you own one?

thanks for any directions pointed.


----------



## chiefeng (Dec 2, 2010)

Here's mine. Love this watch, just the right size at 40mm and I'll wear it both casual and for dress. Added a couple of pics with the Victory on a C&B Bomber strap.


----------



## djy74 (Jun 26, 2008)

I have the same silver dial version. It's a great looking watch that can be worn both casual and for dress. Here are a few wrist shots of mine on bracelet and aftermarket leather. The Victory needs to be seen in the flesh in order to appreciate what it has to offer. 

Check out the photo sections at the top of the Ball forum. There are multiple wrist shots there. 

Hope this helps.
-Dan


----------



## darknight (Jan 8, 2012)

Thats very nice picture of the white dial. It capture the light and form a very nice reflection on it. Thanks guys!


----------



## erikmdv (Sep 5, 2012)

Just joined this forum. I have the black dial, sorry not the best picture I can take. Sized just right, light on the wrist. Black or white, this watch really looks and feels great. I love this watch.. 
- Erik


----------



## roberev (Mar 15, 2006)

Rob


----------



## otown (Jan 25, 2010)

An absoloute standout imo and one of my favorite Balls of all time and also by far my most accurate. Pure, understated class!


----------



## myehiel (Mar 2, 2013)

View attachment 998484
I've had mine for two days, and I'm loving it!


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Anyone know the lug width for the Fireman Victory?


----------



## ~tc~ (Dec 9, 2011)

21mm I believe


----------



## djy74 (Jun 26, 2008)

The Victory is 20mm at the lugs.


----------



## digivandig (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks to both of you. Since no one jumped in to correct djy74, I'm going to assume he's right at 20mm.


----------

